# MTB Race-Hardtail Simplon Gravity 2010



## zebra1401 (4. Februar 2011)

Simplon Gravity 2010, Sram X9, Rockshox Sid, DT Swiss LR

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260730033032&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## zebra1401 (5. Februar 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

